
End of the free ride - mcxx
http://tombot.com/end-of-the-free-ride/
======
mrkurt
I read that three times and don't think I got anything out of it. So did he
make any money off of it, or not?

~~~
raju
I too am in the same boat. I am not sure where the author was going with that,
and yes, its a little hard to read.

------
unexpected
Is it just me or is the text too light for the white background? I read the
article by highlighting it.

~~~
newt0311
There is a reason that nearly every book ever sold used black text on white
background even in the 20th century when that was no longer the only choice. I
only wish that websites would heed this advice more often.

~~~
peregrine
Those pages were not the equivalent to staring into a LED light. :)

